# Thinking about buying a new Altima



## SueS (Aug 26, 2007)

:newbie: Just joined the forum and am hoping for some good info before I take the plunge. We owned two Pulsars back in the late 80's and early 90's and they were good cars. I am on the road a lot and need something for better gas mileage than I'm getting in my 2005 300C. I am wondering about highway driving with a 4 cyl. Also, what about the transmission (I believe it's called CVT)? Any input will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## SueS (Aug 26, 2007)

*Thanks for the info!*

Hey! I appreciate the info very much. Your reply is exactly what I've been thinking but I do thank you for the confirmation.


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

i have a 2.5 (4cyl) i get better gas milage in the city than i do on the highway and i personally think u are better off with the 6 cyl 3.5 since there isnt much wear on the engine,and it will last you longer and its a lot faster, i can't tell you what gas mileage you will get since i have a cold air intake on my car and i get minimum of 25.1mpg on the highway and in the city depending on how i drive i can get anywhere from 27-34 but you can get 27+ on the highway as well ...depends on how you drive.


----------



## KILLBILL (Nov 26, 2007)

I have an 07' 4 cyl. and commute over 100 miles a day to work on major highways. The engine does not feel stressed or burdened by the rate of travel. I average about 29 mpg when traveling 70 to 75 mph. 

I previously had a 3.5 SE and granted it was faster but the mileage was about 22mpg at best. 

Good luck with your purchase.


----------

